# Scariest little bitch:(F.E.A.R.)Alma Wade vs Kayako(Grudge)



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

F.E.A.R. 1/2: Project Origin/3

​
*Horror girl  modus operandi*

"I see you"

Alma's goal:

To get revenge for losing her children

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pDD3xytiA4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-vMXuLa3tw[/YOUTUBE]

F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin Ending 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGT3BhSNJXw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]



*VS.​*


​
*Horror girls modus operandi*

Kayako Saeki

Wants people to stay the fuck out of her house

(post house burning)

Make the world feel as bad as she did

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=howwjK2g8yY&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3DThe%2BGrudge%2BKayako%26page%3D2[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaRTwLmtzgY[/YOUTUBE]

So basically let's say this is a belated Halloween thread.  A tribute to the most horrifying chicks in horror fiction (IMO). After playing F.E.A.R and watching Grudge both of them seem like mirror images of one another and so I thought I would make this match. Without further a do:

*Who wins when it comes to*

1. The more tragic background story 

2. Whose methods of killing do you think is cooler?

3. Who has the squickiest(weirdest) kill and made you think about it hours after playing game or watching movie?

4. Between both victims of the girls wrath got it the worst?

5. Who is more terrifying?

6. In the protagonist of both F.E.A.R. and The Grudge whose shoes would you hate to be in more? 

7. Which game/movie had more jump scares (if not scared you nearly did)?

8. Is the more sympathetic figure? 

9. Had the better story?

10. Overall


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 29, 2012)

Alma for the single fact that she comes from a game where you don't know whether she'll appear or not.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Alma for the single fact that she comes from a game where you don't know whether she'll appear or not.



What? That's ridiculous. Of course Alma is going to appear in a FEAR game. Alma put's the FEAR in FEAR. Hell, it wouldn't be the same without her.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 29, 2012)

Bender said:


> What? That's ridiculous. Of course Alma is going to appear in a FEAR game. Alma put's the FEAR in FEAR. Hell, it wouldn't be the same without her.



I think he means more like when she will during gameplay.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 29, 2012)

Colonel Awesome said:


> I think he means more like when she will during gameplay.



Exactly. It's more like she can appear whenever you least expect it, even when it seems that she won't appear, besides you interact with her, which makes her even scarier than a movie character.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Exactly. It's more like she can appear whenever you least expect it, even when it seems that she won't appear, besides you interact with her, which makes her even scarier than a movie character.



WHAT? Are you saying you're able to anticipate whenever Kayako appears?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 29, 2012)

She is more predictable than Alma though, but I've only seen the american remakes, don't really know about the original ones. Still the fact that you interact with her makes her scarier in my book.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 30, 2012)

My Genre Savvyness makes it pretty obvious in movies when the monster will appear.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 30, 2012)

haha I never forget that scene made me jump out Girl take a look at under the table when boy was sitting here in the restaurant

dam that cat boy is scarier than kayako.. 

alma made me jump out too at some scenes but not scarier than cat boy


----------

